
IdealSpot Is Hiring a Node.js Architect / Developer - aidangarza
https://www.idealspot.com/careers/
======
aidangarza
If you or someone that you know is a quality NodeJS developer who wants to
work in Austin, TX, please pass this on. We're presenting at Google Demo Day
next week, and the additional traffic is really accelerating our need to fill
this spot.

